# Rs 40k pc build for my cousin !!!



## Sainatarajan (May 23, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer?
Games like BF3 , FIFA , COD , CRYSIS etc . And Softwares . Max. Software my cousin uses is MS Office and Adobe Photoshop !!!
2. What is your overall budget?
40K . Strict .
3. Planning to overclock?
NO NO NO
4. Which Operating System are you
planning to use?
Ans:win7 and win 8
5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500 GB to 1 TB
6. Do you want to buy a monitor?
ANS . YES . FULL HD 22 INCH
7. Which components you DON'T want to
buy or which components you already have
and plan on reusing?
Ans: GRAPHIC CARD . HE wants to buy a GFX card later when HE have more money.
8. When are you planning to buy the
system?
Ans: within 1 week
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or
will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: me
10. Where do you live? Are you buying
locally? Are you open to buying stuff from
online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: chennai
11. Anything else which you would like to
say?
Ans: He says he want an I5 processor .


----------



## Cilus (May 23, 2012)

Intel Core i3 2100 @ 6K
Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.6K
4GB Corsair Value 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.1K
WD Blue 500 GB @ 4.2K
BenQ G2220HDL @ 7.5K
MSI HD 6850 @ 9K
NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.3K
Corsair CX 430 V2 @ 2.3K
Amakette Classic Duo @ 0.4K
Any 650VA UPS @ 1.5K
Asus 24X DVD R/W @ 1K

Total is around 41K


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 23, 2012)

Brother , he dont need a Graphic Card


----------



## the_conqueror (May 23, 2012)

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 10.8K
Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.6K
4GB Corsair Value 1333 MHz
DDR3 @ 1.1K
WD Blue 1 TB @ 5.2K
BenQ G2222HDL @ 7.5K
NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.3K
Corsair GS600  @ 4.7K 
Amkette Classic Duo @ 0.4K
APC 800VA UPS @ 2.5K
Asus 24X DVD R/W @ 1K
Total @ 40k


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 23, 2012)

@OP : which kind of i5 does your cuz want? i5 IB or i5 SB


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 23, 2012)

Ivybridge will be better . If sandy is Cheap and same performance , then sandy for sure.

I think He might be adding a 20K Graphics Card for sure in the Future [ May be 2 to 3 Months ]


----------



## indtail (May 23, 2012)

how do you plan on playing said games without a graphic card?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 23, 2012)

HE told HE is having his bday on AUG 1 . So HE will get money from his parents and relatives . And buy a graphic card.


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

Intel Core i5-2400 @11K
Intel DH67CL(B3) @5.6K
2X 4GB Corsair Value 1333 MHz DDR3 @2.2K
WD Blue 500 GB @4.2K
BenQ G2220HDL @7.5K
NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.3K
Corsair CX 430 V2 @2.3K
Logitech MK200 @0.7K
Any 650VA UPS @1.5K
Asus 24X DVD R/W @1.1K

Total: 38.5K 

Presently, only unlocked IB i5,i7 processors are released. At this budget your cousin can;t afford any of them. Be happy with 2400.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 23, 2012)

Ok . So will the CORSAIR PSU handle Graphic Card around 20K


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Ok . So will the CORSAIR PSU handle Graphic Card around 20K



0ay be yes, may be no. Will depend on the graphics card which he is planning to buy.
To be in the safe side, your cousin may buy 
Corsair GS600 or TX650V2.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 23, 2012)

I thought of seasonic s12 520W.
I think he will buy HD 7870 or GTX 670


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I thought of seasonic s12 520W.
> I think he will buy HD 7870 or GTX 670



Both have 5 years of warranty (i.e. Corsair TX series & Seasonic)
Very few people have experience with Seasonic's RMA service, whereas Corsair RMA service is one of the best in India.


----------



## RiGOD (May 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Seasonic have 3 years of warranty (?) whereas Corsair TX series have 5 years of warranty.



SeaSonic also has 5 years warranty buddy.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 23, 2012)

So , I will go wid the PSU which has better warranty and RMA


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> SeaSonic also has 5 years warranty buddy.



Ok, I'm not sure of it and that's why I put a question mark beside it. Corrected. And thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Cilus (May 24, 2012)

I am not sure about Seasonic warranty and after sales service but Corsair looks better in this particular area. Also Corsair provides Replaceable warranty whereas Seasonic and most of the other brands provide repairable warranty.

So better get the brand which provides better service in your area. Build quality and performance wise both are neck to neck.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 24, 2012)

Ok Guys , I will make him get a CORSAIR . Also He looking forward to buy a HD 7850 .

ASUS P8H77-M LE is available for 7K

My cuz has kept his eyes on Intel 3G . So
I5 3550 @ 12K
ASUS P8H77 M LE @ 7K
GSKILL RipJAWSx 4 GB DDR3 @ 1.3K
500 GB HDD @ 4K
ASUS DVD ROM @ 1K
DELL ST2220L @ 8.5K
CORSAIR CX500 V2 @ 3.5K
NZXT Lexa S @ 4k
Microsoft Combo + Creative 2.1 + 600 VA Ups @ 3K


----------



## maddy (May 24, 2012)

hi nice configs 
i want to suggest to go for Seasonic S12II-520 because it has 5 years warranty
and more juice on 12volt rail  and its bronze , Corsair cx500v2 which i am using has 3 years warranty 
seasonic will cost 300-500 rs more....
seasonic service center is in kolkata i don't know about rest places
corsair rma service is really amazing my psu was dead in 3 days after purchase they gave me new psu in 7 days in Mumbai 
so if you want 5 year warranty in corsair you have to buy TX series 
on other thoughts ivy bridge and motherboard and all gona have 3 years warranty


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 24, 2012)

Thanx maddy

Should I go wid the config that I have Mentioned above ?


----------



## vkl (May 24, 2012)

For cabinet go for corsair carbide-400r over lexa s.

Better cable management,better airflow,front usb3.0.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 24, 2012)

HE is Stubborn On NZXT LEXA S


----------



## RiGOD (May 24, 2012)

^^Just try to convince him about its cons. And even after that if he vehemently sticks on to Lexa S, let him.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 24, 2012)

I will try my best . What abt the config above.


----------



## RiGOD (May 24, 2012)

^^Get a better UPS and PSU. Rest sounds OK to me as he's strictly against OC'ing.


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Ok Guys , I will make him get a CORSAIR . Also He looking forward to buy a HD 7850 .
> 
> ASUS P8H77-M LE is available for 7K
> 
> ...



Replace 600VA UPS with a 800VA one.
Change PSU with at least GS600.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 25, 2012)

Got it . Now only the cabbie is left.


----------



## RiGOD (May 25, 2012)

^^NZXT Gamma/Source 210 Elite.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 25, 2012)

CORSAIR CARBIDE 400R is finalised. I am going to give him my LEXA S and exchange it for 400R


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

^ That should be upgrade, by which you would be profitable.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 25, 2012)

No . I bought Lexa S for 4.3K and 400R is 4.5K.
But I said him that the Lexa S cost me 5K


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> No . I bought Lexa S for 4.3K and 400R is 4.5K.
> But I said him that the Lexa S cost me 5K




Goof for you then.
As a quality cabinet 400R is a lot better than Lexa S.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 25, 2012)

Yeah . But it lacks side panel.


----------



## the_conqueror (May 25, 2012)

Then do some hard modding and carve a transparent side panel for his 400r


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 25, 2012)

Just now came back from RITCHIE Street . The Ivybridge cpus may come in june 1st week or 2nd week.
Should He go wid 4 GB or 8 GB RAM.
GSKILL RipJAWSx 4 GB 1.6 Ghz is available for 1.3K.


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Just now came back from RITCHIE Street . The Ivybridge cpus may come in june 1st week or 2nd week.
> Should He go wid 4 GB or 8 GB RAM.
> GSKILL RipJAWSx 4 GB 1.6 Ghz is available for 1.3K.



For 1.3K??
Nice. You should buy them ASAP if you need any.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 26, 2012)

BTW , What will be the Price Of I5 3550 ?


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

Should be ~13K


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 28, 2012)

Now , Coming to PSU . 
Seasonic S12 520 W is Available for 3.7K. 
CORSAIR CX500 V2 Is available for 3.5K
Antec VP Series 550W is available for 3.6K.
Which PSU should I buy . No online Purchase. Also which has better service


----------



## rajnusker (May 28, 2012)

^Corsair has better service in India.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 28, 2012)

Which Graphic Card will be best for playing modern games in ultra settings in 1600x900 resolution. Thanks I will go wid the CORSAIR one.


----------



## the_conqueror (May 28, 2012)

^^ what is your budget for graphic card ?
If it is ~10k, then go for msi hd 6850 cyclone @ 9k. It would be more than enough.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 28, 2012)

His budget is around 12K !!!
Monitor is Samsung B2030


----------



## dfcols71 (May 28, 2012)

ask your cousin if can spend rs 3000 and get amd 7850 besides yours post are confusing,you first said he is getting birthay gift graphics card in august @ 20000/-,and now saying gc budget 12000/-


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 28, 2012)

Yes , my friend . Now HE has to get Admission in a good school for class 11. So the schools are asking for minimum 15K to 30K. So , HE wants to save money as much as possible.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 28, 2012)

well my advice education comes first spend there first and whatever balance is remaining look in this thread and get what suits his budget
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/150819-pc-buying-guide-2012-q2-18.html


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 28, 2012)

Spend the cash on education and books first. Gaming is secondary.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 28, 2012)

Thanx Guys

HE has got 90% in total in class 10.

He is looking forward to buy a GTX 560 non ti.

I Have Decided all these components . I need your reviews.
Intel Core I5 3450 @ 12.5K
ASUS P8H77 M LE @ 7K
CORSAIR Value RAM @ 1K
ASUS DVD ROM @ 1K
SEAGATE 500 GB HDD @ 3.8K
CORSAIR 400R @ 4.3K
CORSAIR CX500 V2 @ 3.5K
Samsung B2030 @ 5.9K
Microsoft Combo @ 0.7K 
Creative 2.1 Speakers @ 1K
ZOTAC GTX 560 1 GB GDDR5 @ 11K
NUMERIC 600 VA UPS @ 1.3K
Total @ 53K
Will this UPS 3 mins backup?


----------



## indtail (May 28, 2012)

Processor: Core i5 (Ivy Bridge) 3450 @12k (Intel 3.1 GHz FCLGA1155 Core i5 3450 Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com)

Ram: 2xTranscend JetRam DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (JM1600KLN-4G)= 8GB @2800  (Transcend JetRam DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (JM1600KLN-4G) | Ram | Flipkart.com)

Motherboard: Biostar G31M+ @2500k(Biostar G31M+ Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com)

Hard Disk: WD Caviar Blue 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD10EALX) @5000(Biostar G31M+ Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com)

Monitor: Samsung 21.5 inch LED - S22B370H Monitor @ 10k(Samsung 21.5 inch LED - S22B370H Monitor: Flipkart.com)

Although the monitor you should check for better ones if available.

total is about 30k or so. The rest of the money you should save up and buy a really high end graphic card something like the GTX 680 if you can afford it. With your 10 k and his money. Also, I have not included any cabinet. That you can choose based on your own taste. And keep in mind, the Graphic card is the most important component if he wants to be able to game.
This config should last him for the next 4 years or so.

Note: the price given here may be less if you actually go out and shop for the components from dealers themselves. Might be about 5k less
Hope I helped...



Sainatarajan said:


> Thanx Guys
> 
> HE has got 90% in total in class 10.
> 
> ...



everything's good except try getting a better graphics card. If you can, try getting your hands on the 580GTX or the 660GTX whenever it's out. Trust me, it's worth the upgrade and the wait!


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 28, 2012)

!!! How will you pair an I5 3450 with a G31 chipset board. The sockets are completely different.

BTW The GTX 680 costs 35K . 
And the total system will go to 77K.

The GTX 660 will be somewhere near to 20K.


----------



## rajnusker (May 28, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Which Graphic Card will be best for playing modern games in ultra settings in 1600x900 resolution. Thanks I will go wid the CORSAIR one.



A 6850 Cyclone OC should be enough.


----------



## indtail (May 29, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> !!! How will you pair an I5 3450 with a G31 chipset board. The sockets are completely different.
> 
> BTW The GTX 680 costs 35K .
> And the total system will go to 77K.
> ...



Get the 660 then it'll be out in a months time. And it's the Kepler architecture it'll be better than the 5xxx series


----------



## dfcols71 (May 29, 2012)

sai yor selection seem ok ,just check if the mobo/cpu supports the ram you are buying.
Also go for apc ups


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 29, 2012)

Thanx Guys. I will tell to get the GSKILL RipJAWSx 4 GB DDR3 @ 1.3K


----------



## maddy (May 29, 2012)

indtail said:


> Processor: Core i5 (Ivy Bridge) 3450 @12k
> 
> Ram: 2xTranscend JetRam DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (JM1600KLN-4G)= 8GB @2800
> 
> Motherboard: Biostar G31M+ @2500k



motherboard g31m is 775 socket it's not compatible with latest Ivy Bridge CPUs .
Ivy bridge can be install on  Z77, Z75, H77, Z68, P67, H67 motherboards.
on ram nothing against transcend but go for corsair or gskill ram 

dont wait for gfx prices to come down by that time new graphic cards will come 
at price of 15-16k HD7850 is best in performance on other thoughts u may think about keep option for crossfire in future and adjust your motherboard and powersupply as per that


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 29, 2012)

I am thinking of buying this card. 
Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## RiGOD (May 29, 2012)

^^Get this one.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 29, 2012)

That one is not available. Also now the HD 6870 comes in the Budget . Would it be a better choice than the GTX 560.

Should I go with this one.
HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6870 IceQ GPU 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## RiGOD (May 29, 2012)

Buy from here instead.

ZOTAC GeForce GTX560, MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5, SAPPHIRE HD 6870.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 29, 2012)

Thanx Rigod . I totally forgot about that website.

These are all the cards that I have Selected . Please let me know the reviews of these cards and your CHOICE . All other components have been Decided. 

EVGA SuperClocked GTX 560 1GB @ 12K
ZOTAC GTX560 1GB @ 10.8K
SAPPHIRE HD 6870 1GB @ 11.9K
HIS IceQX HD 6870 1GB @ 11.6K
Now the time has come for you to decide which is the best.


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

SAPPHIRE HD 6870 1GB @ 11.9K
will get my vote.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 30, 2012)

Thanx . Can the HD 6870 max out any game in Samsung B2030


----------



## Cilus (May 30, 2012)

HD 6870 can run most games with high settings at 1080P. Even a HD 6770 can run games @ low setting at 1080P resolution.

Don't just post whatever you think without any kinda verfication.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 30, 2012)

So , should I buy the GTX 560 non ti or the HD 6870 !!!
Monitor will be samsung B2030 or DELL IN2030M.
1600x900 will be the Resolution.


----------



## RiGOD (May 30, 2012)

^^Whichever is cheaper. Performance difference is negligible, but 6870 consumer lesser power.


----------



## Cilus (May 30, 2012)

Get GTX 560. Some of these cards are available at below 11K price like the Zotac model is available at 10.6K. On the other hand the price of 6870 is almost 12K now. So get the GTX 560.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 30, 2012)

Thanks I found HD 6870 HIS ICEQX turbo for 11.6K. Should I go for it.

HIS IceQ X H687QN1G2M Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card


----------



## saikiasunny (May 30, 2012)

At that price the 6870 iceq model is pretty nice. It is one of the coolest and best 6870 out there.


----------



## d6bmg (May 31, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Thanks I found HD 6870 HIS ICEQX turbo for 11.6K. Should I go for it.
> 
> HIS IceQ X H687QN1G2M Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card



Good enough if your cousin is willing to spend extra 600/- on this card.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 31, 2012)

One more question. 
If I go with a CORSAIR VENGEANCE RAM now , can I add a GSKILL RipJAWSx Ram later . Will it be compatible ???


----------



## RiGOD (May 31, 2012)

Why are you thinking of such weird plans when you both the models are available to buy that too at reasonable prices (RipjawsX being cheaper). Better buy the RipjawsX.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 31, 2012)

Guys , Happy News . My cuz has bought his new rig. I Didnt go wid him to buy. BTW , He Had only 40K as Budget and these are the components. THESE COMPONENTS WAS SUGGESTED BY THE ASSEMBLER. He told to buy an iball psu and hd 5450 and save some money. But I told him to get a seasonic psu as wat u guys suggested. 
AMD PHENOM X4 970
ASUS M5A88M 
2x4 GB VALUE RAM
WD CAVIAR BLUE 500 GB
LG 24X DVD RW
SEASONIC S12 520W
GENERIC CABINET 
MS COMBO
2.0 SPEAKER CREATIVE
NUMERIC 600 VA UPS
SAMSUNG 18.5 LED
HIS HD 6850 . 
Total was 41K AFAIK . 
Thanx to all the guys who have helped him buy it. 
Also , Guys I have sold my pc for 80k to buy a new fridge , washing machine and a new pc. I also didnt know tat he is gonna buy today.
Thanx to thinkdigit.


----------



## RiGOD (May 31, 2012)

^^Looks good except the monitor and UPS part. Anyways nice buy


----------



## Cilus (May 31, 2012)

The UPS is fine and Numeric is also famous for building quality UPS.


----------



## RiGOD (May 31, 2012)

^^But would a 600VA one give backup once the CPU/GPU is OC'ed?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 31, 2012)

One more thing is that I have got admission in Class 11 in my same school KV. I think it would suffice for him unless HE OCs

Guys , I need a new pc urgent . I will start a new Thread.


----------



## RiGOD (May 31, 2012)

^^Where's the RiG that was in your signature?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 31, 2012)

That Only I have sold it for 80K to accomodate to the needs of my Mother. Fridge and our washing machine was destroyed by some electrical fault. The mechanic came and told that He can repair it But there will be no assurance that it will work for a year or two.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 31, 2012)

you could have bought a new fridge and washing machine in installments,besides isn't your dad and bro earning,besides it sems strange for fridge and washing machine alone to be affected by electric faults.Sad to let go of your killer rig


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 31, 2012)

Yeah. I am sad. But I am going to buy a new one.
I have bought this fridge from vivek and co.
Samsung RT2735TNBBL Double Door - Top Freezer 255 Litres Refrigerator | Refrigerator | Flipkart.com


----------

